# Visit to Colchester Zoo[Dialup warning]



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

We went to Colchester zoo yesterday and had a great time there.It was fairly expensive to get in £47 but that was for 5 of us 2 adults and 3 kids.

Heres some of the pics that i took but i must admit there were a lot more taken
One of the monitors not a very good pic as i had to zoom right in to get it








A Hornbill feeding on part of a rat








One of my fav pics of one of the best animals at the zoo the wolves








A sandfox this pic came out really well








The graceful lioness








One of the four giant tortoises in the encloure








These were free roaming in a purpose built iggy house.They were seized by customs
















Yellow foot torts there were about 10 in this enclosure








The male white tiger that killed his mate a few years ago








Here is the year old Komodo Dragon








I love the sunken boat in the penguin enclosure








These were taken from inside the tunnel in the sea lion enclosure
















And finally one of the rhino iggies









There were a few snakes there as well but unlike London zoo they do not have a specific reptile house so they are dotted all over the place.The snakes were not very co-operative when it came to having their photo taken so i didnt get any of them.Well worth the visit and if anyone is thinking about going i would say you will have a great time there


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice pics Ryan. I'm planning on going to London Zoo soon so i'll take some pics there and post them up for you lot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Yea we are gonna go in the summer hols i think and then maybe a coule of the wildlife parks as well


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

That rhino iggy is saying "Errr excuse me i would like a little private time here"

LOL

Nice pics fella :thumb:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Gr8 pics  how cute is the sandfox sleepin !


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Greenphase said:


> Yea we are gonna go in the summer hols i think and then maybe a coule of the wildlife parks as well


Let us know when you're going mate. Might be able to meet you then. Seeing as its not far and i haven't been there in a while. Want to go next month when all the babas are there.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

love that iggy enclosure!! - _still_ not finished mine yet!!


----------

